# scared to try again and will it work!



## izzy977 (Jan 24, 2010)

Need a little advise really . 
Had a little one though ivf in 2011 and loving every min of him... 
Me and my husband been talking and we would really love to try for a brother or sister but I am real, y worried 
I am really lucky as I have 7 frozen eggs left  so just need to go though fet .

Has anyone had success on 2nd baby?..

Also really worried all my old feelings will also come  back?

Would love your thoughts ?


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,
Sorry I can answer your question but I am in a similar position to you....I had both of my tubes partially removed as they were blocked so we cant concieve naturally. We had a gorgeous little boy in Oct abd have been talking about a trying for a sibling quite soon as dont want to leave it too long. I am worried it wont work 2nd time around and we dont have any eggs/embryos frozen so would need full ivf again. Im worried that Im being greedy wanting another baby and that we've used up all our luck already. I dont think we will have the same feelings as the first time as we have been.blessed with our little ones but I do envy those who are able to concieve so easily.  I would love to hear of 2nd time around success storirs. 

xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Izzy and Penelope!


I completed my 1st round of ICSI in 2005 and was so lucky to have obtained my BFP and now have lovely 6 year old twins to show for it.  After they were born we travelled the world with DH's job until 2011 when we returned back to the UK.  Having settle ourselves again, we decided it might be nice to add to the madness of our household and started thinking about the whole ICSI issue again.
We discussed it for months and eventually last summer decided to return to our previous consultant and just start the ball rolling and see what he thought would be best.  We kind of went along the "we are happy enough with what we have that this would just be an extra blessing" lines and if it works then great and of not we carry on as normal.
This is so much easier said than done.  All the old feelings and emotions really do jump up and bite you on the butt regardless of the fact you are already blessed! I also had huge feelings of guilt to be trying to add to our already ample family when so many others are struggling for just one.  I was a bit of an emotional wreck but realized that if we didn't try we would always wonder so we went for it.  I truly cannot believe it worked again and am currently 9 weeks pregnant with a singleton.  It is harder to plan treatment when you have a LO to consider but is very do-able with a bit of planning.  The 2ww was particularly hard this time round because you know exactly what is at stake should things not work but as my DH kept saying throughout tx, "if it happened once, there is no reason why it cant work again".
Wishing you both loads of luck and if you have any questions then please do ask  


A xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Ajax, 

Firstly congratulation on your successful ICSI!!! Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to the post. Its good to hear from someone who has had a successful cycle 2nd time around. I havent heard many success stories, in fact I havent heard any stories of anyone going for a 2nd cycle after having a successful cycle first time around. I am feeling guilty for even considering another baby, as you say, there are so many people who dont have one and we have blessed but I have always wanted more than one child and I dont want to wait too long as who knows how long/if it will work. My hubby has the same outlook as yours 'if it has worked once before there is no reason for it not to work again'  but I am trying to be a bit more realistic (or save myself any hurt by keeping my expectations low??!!)

I wish you a healthy happy 9 months!!!

xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm totally with you on this one. We have a beautiful ds who is 2 and we have just started the ball rolling to try for a sibling. We will be having ICSI again as sadly we had no frosties.


I have so many worries, especially going through it all again but this time with a toddler. I feel so blessed to have ds but any ope of a sibling will be from ICSI and we would love to have another.


I have decided to try and stop worrying and do what we did last time and take every day as it comes. I have realised there is no point thinking this and that, I can't deal with it till it happens. So I will continue to live in my bubble full of PMA and hope it goes just as well as last time! Xxxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello ladies   

I can totally empathise with how you are feeling..... I was feeling exactly the same at this time last year. We were successful on our first round of ICSI in 2010 and have a wonderful 2 year old DS. When we started thinking about trying again I had exactly the same feelings that we had already been so blessed and I struggled to believe that we could get lucky again. I searched and searched for positive stories of success on the 2nd attempt and I really struggled to find any BUT they do exist! We were totally amazed to get a second BFP on our second ICSI and I am 29 weeks pregnant with twins, miracles really can happen twice   

Twinkle as you said I tried to do exactly what I had done on our first cycle and really tried to just take each day at a time and deal with what that threw at me. I didn't think I would struggle so much with the emotions but I have to say I did. In some ways it was easier second time as I had our DS to distract me but in some ways it was so much harder as I had a constant reminder of what was at stake and what we had to lose if it didn't work. When we had ET it wasn't just a little bundle of cells as it was last time, this time I could picture what they may look like and what they may be like. 

I found the support on FF amazing, just as I had done with our first cycle. There were other ladies in exactly the same situation who were also going through a cycle and it was really wonderful to feel like you were 'normal' for feeling the way you did.

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck for your continuing journeys      
Pepper xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Another one here to!

Our first IVF worked and when our DS was a year old we decided to try naturally for a while.  Despite not having time on our side, I had waited as I wanted to enjoy DS and spend as much time with him after waiting so long for him.  At the time our fertility was unexplained so thought we had a good chance.  I can honestly say though, that within a few months the old TTC head took over and that is what our life became again.  After 6 months we decided to use our frozen embies, it was successful but I sadly miscarried very early on.

The enjoy I felt at seeing those 2 pink lines again, made me realise that I wasn't ready to give up on a sibling just yet, despite having no funds.  However out of the blue, my Dad phoned and made us a very generous offer.  He wanted to pay for one fresh cycle for us, but wanted us to have a 6 month break.

Basically in a nut shell, we waited 6 months, got the ball rolling and I am now sitting here 18 weeks pregnant.  I never, ever believed it would work for us again, but it did.  

The only downside was that the cycle wasn't the easiest.  I found it a struggle to look after DS and I had a terrible response to the stimm's, at one stage I really felt like calling it a day and enjoying the one, as it looked like we were only going to get a couple of eggs.  Emotionally I was a bit of a mess to, as now I had experienced pregnancy, labour and holding a baby, I knew how desperately I wanted it to work again.  

Fortunately it did, I ended up getting only 3 eggs, but two were good and both took at first.  I now have another boy on board and feel totally blessed and complete.

Not sure if I have helped in anyway, but if you feel like you want to try again then go for it.  You never know you may be just as successful as first time around.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Pepperoni and Staceysm,

Thank you both for your replies and congratulations both on your 2nd bfps!!! It is good to hear stories of successful second cycles as it gives me hope and is encouraging to go ahead. Glad to know Im not the only one willing to go through it all again....it is so worth it!!

xxx


----------



## izzy977 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for your replys its so nice to hear miracles do happen a second time...

I keep telling myself what will be will be as I have the most amazing little boy which I never thought I would.... but I just have a funny feeling all thevfeelings are going to come back to haunt me  

I have a lot of friends at the moment too who are all expecting there second or third child which in a way makes me feel sad ... but then I am over the moon for them... 

Me and hubby have just booked a holiday for next month to get away as a family and enjoy/relax ourselves so I am hoping this will reallynhelp.. 

Congratulations to you both on your second bfp its so nice again to know it has worked for you both.

Have booked myself in for march so fingers all will be good.. 

Hope u r all enjoy this lovely snowy day 

Xx


----------



## Nonny3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi ladies
Another success story from me too. We had our first round of ivf in 2010 and were lucky enough to get pregnant straight away. Our beautiful boy was born Oct 2010 9 weeks prem but just perfect. We had two additional blastocysts frozen at the time of this first attempt and at the beginning of last year decided to go through a frozen cycle to try to complete our family. I found it so much scarier second time around because I knew just what was at stake. We so desperately wanted a second child even though we knew we were extremely lucky having the one. Actually, if I'm honest, it was me that was desperate. DH was much more laid back about it all. I knew that this was our only go at it as we've never had funding and couldn't afford another fresh cycle so these two frozen embryos were our only chance.  I really didn't think that it would work though as I couldn't believe we could be that lucky to get pregnant on both our only fresh and frozen cycles. But we did! Amazingly we were told that both had taken and we were expecting twins but sadly twin 2 didn't make it past 8 weeks. I gave birth to our second beautiful boy on 21st Nov last year. He's 9 weeks old tomorrow and totally gorgeous. Going through a cycle is definitely a little harder when you've got another little one to look after and in my case I was extremely tired in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy which was tough on DS 1 and me but it was all so worth it.  I would say definitely give it a try. Good luck. 

Fiona x


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

Wow...great to hear all these success stories second time round!

We were lucky enough for our first IVF to work first time. Our boy has just turned 2 and we have made the decision to go for it again sometime this year. No frosties so its starting from scratch, with the added complication that I am probably going to need an operation (again) before IVF to remove endo/cysts. The thought of going through that op again is enough to put me off...but if there's even a chance of being so lucky again it will be worth it.

I also work with someone who had both her children through IVF, successful on both attempts. I think that is also keeping me going.

Good luck to all those trying again....fingers crossed 

xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loads of people on this site who have had success again when trying for a sibling. I too would agree with what a lot of the others have said, the old feelings do come back even though you realise how blessed you are to have a child once you have decided you would like another you want that just as badly as you wanted the first in a way, although they do also act as a distraction which makes it a bit easier emotionally.

Tx is also harder with a child to consider, no longer are you as flexible about getting to appointments, also they don't understand what you are putting yoourself through so can not understand the physical and emotional effects on you.

I am due baby no 2 in 5 weeks and DD will be 3 in April. It took us 3 attempts both times but I don't for one second regret trying and going through the BFNs to get where I am now.

Gooodluck!


----------

